# A poem for Bumble-R.I.P



## Heleen Strydom (Sep 2, 2013)

I am so sorry about your loss! The poem is beautiful.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ponywhisperer (Dec 3, 2013)

Thank you, it's been over a year now but still miss him so much that I can only just now do something like this.X PW


----------

